# 40 TTC--- Was that implantation or my period?



## Tj31

I posted this in another blog
looking for respones

"October 8, 2013 at 10:30 am 

I am 40 and ttc. This is my first time charting so I have never known when I ovulate . I have a17year old and want to have a child by my fiancé . According to my ff app my cycles average 29 days. Cycle began 9/13/13 I was supposedly fertile 9/27-9/30 . I have done bbt, but not at the same time everyday. So we have continually tried throughout that period. Today 10/8/13 I am having mild cramping,some sharp ones too. Headaches that I dont usually get. My back and hips keep aching and popping. Im gassy bloated hungry,but nothing tastes good. My cycle is due 10/12/13..but last night I started with a brownish discharge in my panties,and then this morning there was light blood on the tissue when I wiped. It is pink/red but thin in consistency.red, but.not like heavy red period blood. This is more watery. So Ive neen laying down tired and resting. Wondering if this is implantation bleeding or an early period.


----------



## Oakbay

It could be implantation - I have never experienced this myself. With my precious pregnancy, I didn't know until I was 12 weeks and I had what I thought was a period but it was only 3days long and cry light. I thought I hit the jackpot as I always have cry heavy and painful cycles

It is past your due date - have you tested?


----------



## Tienie

I just registered for this forum because I'm in the same boat. 41 years old, have a 16 year old and a 12 year old from my ex. Trying for a new one with my fiancee. I thought I was starting my period last night. Bad cramps, spotting. Expected to wake up to full blown af this morning but....nothing. AF isn't even due until Friday. But, I have a history of infertility, so I'm not getting my hopes up. Plus, I'm using a low dose of progesterone cream (22 mg per day), and I'm not sure if that could be to blame.


----------



## Sis4Us

Tienie .... The cream can postpone AF especially of its your 1st month on it!!! GL

TJ anything going on today??


----------



## Tienie

I wondered if that could be to blame, but it's not actually postponed. It came three days early (first time I've ever started early), lasted a couple of hours, and then stopped. It's bizarre.


----------



## Taps

I'm also experiencing the same thing. I'm 31 and this is our first month of ttc. I got my cm a week too early (I realised the week after) and started opk about 10 days before I was due to ovulate. I never got a positive, but we decided to bd for 5 days around the time the calander said I was due to ovulate. We used Activ Balance lub as I had very little cm. 2 days after I should've ovulated I felt very slight cramping and felt like my breasts were on fire!!! I also head a really bad headache. These symptoms have been going on for a week, and then last night I did some internal checking and noticed some brownish pinkish blood. I had cramps all night like period cramps, and now today it seems like I have my period? My period is not due until the 22nd and I am never early. My periods are normally light and only last for 3 days, so how can I tell if it's my period or IB?


----------



## Tienie

Well, I found a great article on how to tell if it's implantation or AF. However, they won't let me post it, because I'm new here. It's on My Pregnancy Baby and it's called "Implantation Bleeding or Period?" 

I decided to stop the progesterone and let it run its course, because this article says if there are any clots and/or you are having a consistent flow (whether light or heavy), it's likely AF. I really hope I'm not going to regret this choice. AF isn't due until tomorrow, and I can't POAS until probably Saturday. I'm just not sure I want to keep fighting what feels like a losing battle. I started spotting again yesterday with mild cramping and, even though it's still early and lighter than usual, it really feels like AF. I'm thinking maybe this was just an anovulatory cycle - that I didn't O when I thought I did - and that I'm only making things worse by taking the progesterone. I don't know. I'm so confused.


----------



## Tj31

Hi everyone! Update.
I have taken more than enough tests! I went to the Dr. and got a positive test!:thumbup: But I just can't believe it! I have taken 2 tests since I left the dr! Maybe the ones I have just aren't sensitive enough, because they keep saying neg!. 
Well I was prescribed prenatal vitamins and scheduled to come back for lab work in a couple of weeks. I was told I am not even a month yet! Is that y it's not showing for me? I don't know what to think, On one hand I want to be excited, but Im so afraid that I will get to my ultrasound in a few weeks and nothing will be there..... :cry:
I want to get excited.... but I am sooooo scared. Did we really do it. Im still spinning at the thought! All I can say is "oh wow..." we're gonna have a :baby:!!!!!


----------



## Tj31

I also wanted to say that I have continued to have the headaches and gas. Tired all the time. Some days I wake up and feel great... like Im not preggo. But throughout the day I get little symptoms here and there. I can say that AF never showed..... but I kinda got stressed yesterday and I noticed 1 tiny pink spot in my undies. Scared me so I layed down the rest of the day. Im going through a lot emotionally right now. I was told Im high risk due to my age so I try to take it easy. My relationship went through a lot this week. and Im not sure how I feel about everything. I am embarking on this now, at my age..
Im in good shape and being pregnant is a miracle. I think about my age and a toddler. But my mom had me at 41 and I have no complaints. She was/is wonderful. I guess this is that emotional stuff huh? feeling so many ways.... happy, excited, scared, sad, worry, anticipation... the list goes on and on...


----------



## Tj31

Sis... I tested and it's positive! Im just not positive it's positive! if that makes any sense...lol
I guess I will really feel it once Ihave the ultrasound. Right now Im just spinning

Oakbay. I keep testing. my home test say neg.... Doctor says yes. lol


----------



## inkdchick

sounds like you are pregnant to me if doc says yes then YOU ARE honey congrats


----------

